# Few new boxes I got today



## jeffjr_1977 (Sep 27, 2008)

My newest addition to the humidor... I picked up a few boxes of the La Flor Dominican, Salomon. I plan on smoking one box over the course of the year or two, and letting one box sit and rest to see how they age.


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

Very very nice.


One guy was tell me it takes over 3 hours to smoke one of those bad boys.


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

That's awesome. I love the shape of that box.


----------



## jeffjr_1977 (Sep 27, 2008)

I am sure it wont be a short smoke, whenever the weather gets a little warmer I will defiantly be lighting one up...

It is a really cool box and looks awesome on display, but the odd shape makes for a lot of wasted real estate in the humidor.


----------



## confednet (Jan 8, 2010)

jeffjr_1977 said:


> My newest addition to the humidor... I picked up a few boxes of the La Flor Dominican, Salomon. I plan on smoking one box over the course of the year or two, and letting one box sit and rest to see how they age.


Nice. I have never smoked one, how do you light it? :dunno:


----------



## jarrod (Oct 22, 2006)

You will be blown away by the salamon.. they are nothing short of amazing!


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

I saw them at my local B&M, but he wanted 24.00 a stick.

I really really want to try one, but that's a bit pricey.


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

Great pick up. Been hearing great things about these.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Great pickup. Now we want a review when you smoke one.


----------



## jarrod (Oct 22, 2006)

$24.00 a stick is retail on these.. i will have to say it was well worth it.


----------



## tlempke (Jun 3, 2009)

jarrod said:


> $24.00 a stick is retail on these.. i will have to say it was well worth it.


I saw these last night at my B&M, great presentation and beautiful smokes, they were $25, didn't pick one up though, that would have been half of my budget for the night haha.


----------



## Cisco Kid H2 (Jan 15, 2009)

Very nice. Enjoy and smoke 'em real slow.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

They look good. Post a review when you smoke one.


----------



## php007 (Sep 25, 2007)

jeffjr_1977 said:


> It is a really cool box and looks awesome on display, but the odd shape makes for a lot of wasted real estate in the humidor.


Exactly what he said, I thought about taking the cigars out of the box so I have more room.

Enjoy your two boxes.


----------



## Dr. Nick (Jan 12, 2010)

Very nice. Those are on my "to do" list but I haven't seen any in any of my local shops. Looking forward to trying one eventually.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

THose salamons look great. Thats gonna be a good smokes


----------

